# Beautiful Critters thread



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Time for more eye candy..all geared towards critters!

Nudibranchs are so colorful and pretty!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

The evil neighbor ostrich:


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Picasso bug. Yes, it's real.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

A gecko using a flower for a bed.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2019)

All God's creatures are beautiful, one and all.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Time for more eye candy..all geared towards critters!
> 
> Nudibranchs are so colorful and pretty!



Spawn of Cthulhu.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)

I love elephants.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2019)

My favorite animal. Mainly because I grew up riding them. A good run through the vallies of the Blue Ridge Mountains is one of the most invigorating things one could ever experience.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Ah....nothing like viewing pretty pics of adorable/beautiful/unique animals and listening to violin music on youtube. 

Bliss.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

buttercup said:


> I love elephants.


Me too!!! My fav critter of all!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

ALOT of people think this is real. It's a statue...but still cute.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Thunk (Nov 10, 2019)

.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)

caption this...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

buttercup said:


> caption this...


I SAID NOT TONIGHT! I HAVE A HEADACHE!!!


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


>



"It's not easy being green, fella."


----------



## S.J. (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Compost (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

My 2 furry children.  The big red staffy  is a boy, he  worships the bitch... the bitch is of course top dog in the house, she is smaller but could rip my boy in half whenever she wants.... he knows it too.
We got her when he was 1year old.  We had her spade at 7months so she’s never had a season.
They are both pedigree. The boy is 9yrs she is nearly 8 now.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


>


I had a cat like that--would disappear for days at a time and come back fat and sassy.  He even came home once with an abscess shaved and drained.  He was definitely a traveller.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 4, 2019)

Muh Turkish Kangal. He was still a pup here. He's much, much bigger now.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 4, 2019)

Unfortunately, the bird passed away several weeks ago, after having been with my wife and me for nearly seventeen years.  I very much miss having a dove around the home.  Looks like I won't be able to easily obtain a successor to her until spring.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Spartacactcus (Jan 16, 2020)

I love them but the do tend to see the world very much in black and white


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 17, 2020)

buttercup said:


>



That was hilarious, lol.


----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 17, 2020)

buttercup said:


>


SO cute!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 17, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I love this one... (insert heart eyes emoji here)


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 17, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Cuteness overload.  Thanks, again.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)

this is a CUTE octopus!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)

Meditation Bear Style..and my new avie, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)

Adorable baby hippo.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)

Me and the mister sometimes, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)

Look close.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Foxfyre


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

real life Angry Bird


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

I eated the poacher. Yummy.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Very cute octopus


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Compost (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## impuretrash (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## yidnar (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## yidnar (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------

